# Rotation eines Objektes



## Werner (3. Feb 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Mit dem Loader3DS lad ich ein mit 3DMAX erstelltes Modell in JAVA3D. Das klappt ja auch alles wunderbar. Ich habe Zugriff auf alle TransformGroup, welchen ich ja auch benötige! Wenn ich nun aber ein Objekt rotieren lassen möchte, rotiert dieses um den Mittelpunkt des gesamten Objektes. Ich möchte aber, dass das Objekt um seine lokalen Koordinaten rotiert. Wie bekomme ich das hin??? Alle meine Ansätze schlugen bisher fehl ;-(

Über Eure Antworten und Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Werner


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Feb 2005)

Wenn du das mit nem RotationInterpolator amchst, schau dir mal den zweiten Konstruktor an, wo man auch noch nen lokales Koordinatensystem übergibt:
http://www.seas.ucla.edu/java3d/javax/media/j3d/RotationInterpolator.html#RotationInterpolator(javax.media.j3d.Alpha, javax.media.j3d.TransformGroup, javax.media.j3d.Transform3D, float, float)


----------



## MPWalGastWeilZuFaulZuLogi (4. Jun 2005)

Hi,

du kannst auch einfach das Ding in einer Transform Group rotieren und dann mit einer zweiten (übergeordneten) verschieben....


----------

